# E.F.I Flashing



## muddpro700

E.F.I Flashing On display .. Went Muddin one day.. Lost alot of power .. Back fired once .. Took it to the shop .. They couldn't find the problem ..They reset somthing..Worked fine the next day .. Then started all over again without back fire or loss of power HELP!!


----------



## boomer

same thing happened to me. EFI flashed and then wouldnt start for me. When u turn the key on, make sure it runs the entire diagnostics before trying to start. Mine was a problem in the wiring harness and the fuel pump. I didn't lose any power, mine just wouldn't start up. Really frustrating. I was told by the dealer to if the EFi starts to flash, then turn the key off fast and back on quickly several times (5). It is suppose to reset the electronics. Hope it helps. Too bad you aren't any closer to Texas cause the place I go would fix ya up.


----------



## coker6365

You need to pull the codes to see what is tripping the EFI. Under your seat next to the fuse box and there is a white plug with a rubber cover on it. It has six slots stacked two high. Take a paper clip or piece of wire and jump the two on the end and turn the key on. There are two on top of each other on the end you need to cross, the other end only has one wire going in and a blank under it.

This will give you the code and allow you to track down the problem. LOL, make sure to check your relays and diodes. Those bikes are bad about having the little electrical nightmares. The relays are about $14ea from the dealer, try to cross them over at an auto parts store.


----------

